
Sam Altman Goes 2 for 3 on 5 Year Bet - chubot
https://twitter.com/sama/status/1212908638647382017
======
chubot
Original post: [https://blog.samaltman.com/bubble-
talk](https://blog.samaltman.com/bubble-talk)

Evaluation: [http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2020/01/results-of-sam-
altman...](http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2020/01/results-of-sam-altmans-
bubble-talk-bet/)

Not bad. Kudos for putting your money where your mouth is!

